# Nigoras



## CDLCFARM (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone raise nigoras? What quantities of milk are you getting? How is the quality? I have 2 ND bucks and have the ability to purchase Angoras. My breeders ND doe had a horrific day the other day and lost all three kids and almost her own life. Thanks everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably won't get a lot of milk but certainly you will get some. Ultimately depends on what you want from your goats.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have heard that angoras give small amounts of good tasting milk, but have small teats that are hard to hand milk. Plus with a fiber goat their bodies are making fiber, so if you are milking feed well to keep the body condition where it needs to be, because the fiber takes a lot of nutrition and it also hides that they are getting skinny!

Good luck! Send pictures our way!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, I can't help you much, as i don't milk my goats, but I can speak from experience. I do believe that they have quite a bit of milk. I had one that we cross with a boer buck and her kids( no matter how many) were quite large and grew very fast. Her boer cross daughters always seemed to also produce the chunkiest and fastest growing kids. Hope it helps.


----------



## CDLCFARM (Jun 26, 2013)

Meet Angie the angora.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh. What a cutie!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## foxhollow (May 5, 2013)

Oh my that is one cute goat! Have fun!


----------



## donnaleedreams (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm just starting to raise Nigoras....but don't have experience with milking them yet. My understanding though is that you can get quite a bit of milk if you breed the angora to a good line of nigerian dwarf. I just bought a buckling from a champion milking doe. I'm hoping for a good amount down the road.

Your little Angora looks just like the one I bought two days ago! 

donna


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What a cutie pie!! What's her personality like?

These are coming home soon for me


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine are angoras though.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

@Chadwick-OMG look how stinkin cute they are  I'm in love haha


----------



## CDLCFARM (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a triple registered ND buck that I will breed with her this fall. Thanks everyone for the advice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CDLCFARM (Jun 26, 2013)

Me and my ND buck Flash

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

